# What bike do I have?



## f8f1 (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi, I?m new to the forum, only my second post.  Hope I get the photo posting right.  I would like some help identifying this bike ?






I know the wheels, tires and fenders aren?t original.  I?ve seen the sprocket and chain guard and springer on several different bikes





No head badge 





Any help would be appreciated
Thanks,
John


----------



## mastronaut (Dec 13, 2009)

*I'm thinkin....*

Murray?


----------



## pedal alley (Dec 13, 2009)

mastronaut said:


> Murray?



 for sears,or western auto ?
dunno, its cool tho.


----------



## partsguy (Dec 14, 2009)

Post the serial number, we can go from there. Murray built for sure!


----------



## f8f1 (Dec 15, 2009)

*serial#*

I put a little black ink on to bring out the numbers


----------



## tuinam (Dec 22, 2009)

western flyer " golden flyer" or murray "fleetline" ?


----------

